# GX325 Johne Deere cutting out, running erratic



## jrloosier (Aug 29, 2013)

I've pulled the tank cleaned, checked the gas cap for venting, changed fuel filter. Runs fine for 5-10 mins. 18 hp kawasaki. Anybody got any ideas.


----------



## Seawolf (Jan 30, 2013)

*Fuel line*

Did you remove fuel line (at the filter inlet)and blow back into the tank?


----------



## jrloosier (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes sir, multiple times. Replaced fuel filter, removed tank and removed gas and any sediment. Finally had to carry to JD. They ultimately cleaned and adjusted carburetor. Have not cut for any length of time since getting back. Will let yall know.


----------

